

CGTrader's Model Competition - dnlc
http://fabbaloo.com/blog/2013/3/12/cgtraders-model-competition.html

======
dnlc
For those considering participating the link is here:
<http://www.cgtrader.com/3D-Model-Competition.html>, 3 days left!

